# Garage Games



## delmonte (Aug 18, 2008)

What is everyone's favorite game to play in the garage?


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 18, 2008)

"get something useful done"

--Bushytails


----------



## Animal (Aug 19, 2008)

Dodgecar.
Wrench throw.
Contortion excersizer.


----------



## Franti (Aug 19, 2008)

Twister!! Plenty of room to spread out in the garage.

We have game night once every two weeks in my garage.


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 20, 2008)

Naked strapon twister?  Awww, you mean the normal kind?  That's no fun at all!  

--Bushytails


----------



## DoctorPepper (Aug 21, 2008)

Why does there gotta be strap-ons involved?


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 24, 2008)

because even if you're the type that likes men, there's still not nearly enough options for the "if it touches..." rule.  and if you're like me, and only like women...

--Bushytails


----------



## Ficachu (Aug 26, 2008)

the if it touches rule?


----------



## Tommy_GG (Aug 26, 2008)

Your booty can't touch the board....that's the object of the game.

I _think_ that's what Bushytails is talking about??....


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 27, 2008)

Sigh, I would have imagined that in a forum about garages, you'd all be old enough to have a garage, and some knowledge about the birds and the bees to go with it...  Use your imagination a bit, about what strapons might be used for, and what a rule starting with "if it touches..." might involve, whilst keeping in mind the hint that the strapons are required if only females are involved in the event.  And that the naked part is absolutely required, as clothes would prevent...

--Bushytails


----------



## Howie (Aug 28, 2008)

Beer Pong. It's a messy game, so it is best for the garage.


----------



## Po_Go (Aug 28, 2008)

Wet-T shirt contests!!! Also a fairly messy game.


----------



## borat (Sep 9, 2008)

I usually like going in and playing darts


----------



## MachiaMan (Sep 10, 2008)

borat said:


> I usually like going in and playing darts



Are you any good man? I am into archery.......kind of like darts!


----------



## borat (Sep 12, 2008)

I have been trying to get good and realize my throw style but sometimes if I haven't warmed up I do horrible I also am into archery, I have a crossbow wooden bow and fiberglass bow none of which are compound...


----------



## moleman (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm always shooting my airsoft gun in the garage since it has plywood walls


----------



## cthulu (Sep 17, 2008)

I play hackey sack in the garage, hitting the ceiling isn't that much of a problem either and the walls give you something to play off of


----------



## Nell787 (Sep 18, 2008)

moleman said:


> I'm always shooting my airsoft gun in the garage since it has plywood walls



It doesn't do anything at all to your walls?


----------



## 3MindsBrewery (Oct 24, 2008)

We do poker, Darts, and Beer Brewing...Nother else really, just work and play!


----------



## keithff15 (Aug 4, 2009)

there are many games which you can do at a garden, even play a game of soccer in the garden, your mother will be shouting


----------



## Admin (Sep 29, 2009)

I like hanging out by myself, avoiding the wife and kids, you know the normal garage games. Staring at everything I own and wonder why its in the garage.


----------



## makerdevin (Jan 3, 2011)

My favourite are.
1. Shenmue
2. Golden Axe
3. Streets of Rage
4. Shenmue 2
5. Outrun 2


----------



## siddle (May 10, 2011)

Who wants to play in a garage? But still, I like to play darts in mine.


----------

